# Smiley Face, Sad Face



## UberAted (Oct 29, 2015)

So it seems riders are using the Smiley Face, Sad Face rating system in Perth now. I pointed this out to Uber via email two weeks ago and asked how this would translate with regard to stars. I received a reply stating they knew nothing about it and could I send a screenshot. I replied stating that surely they knew how the rider app worked and why would they need to ask me for a screenshot.

Two days ago I used Uber as a rider again and lo and behold there are the smiley faces again. This time I took a screenshot and sent it to Uber and again I asked how this would translate to star ratings. Smiley Face = ???? Stars, Sad Face = ???? Stars. Again I received a reply to my email with no answer just a reply stating "the ratings provided in this procedure will not impact your overall rating. Hopefully this answers your concerns"

Obviously it answers nothing so I'll start a thread here and ask.

Does anybody know how the new rating procedure translates to a star rating?

View attachment 22550


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

_"The company is currently testing out new ratings systems in a handful of markets that include a choice of "thumbs up/thumbs down," emoji smiles and other options that give passengers a basic choice of good or bad, Singapore-based Uber spokesperson Karun Arya told Quartz."_

I don't think you'll be able to "translate" the smiley face ratings directly to the 5 star system.

What will happen is you'll be required to maintain a certain percentage of positive smiley's. If you fall into the bottom 10%, whatever that level is, then you'll be at risk of deactivation. It will probably be somewhere around 90% positive to be in good standing. Just guessing.


----------



## txtim1982 (Jan 5, 2016)

Most retailers have moved to this (or at least testing it) because salespeople have learned how to coach a "5 star or fail" (or 10 or fail) attitude. That is to say, customers are told that anything below a perfect score is considered failing. There is much less wiggle room when asked, "Were you satisfied with your service?" rather than, "How satisfied were you with your service?" From what I've been told, this is only happening in certain markets at certain times to see if they get a better response rate from Pax. When it is being used, it does not affect the driver rating, good or bad. 

Have you taken the follow up surveys after contacting Uber Support? They ask, "Did we solve your problem?" and offer you a yes or no. They don't give any room for interpretation. It is the same Idea with the  and


----------

